# GFNY problems with GFNY gear - organizers non responsive



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

Second time doing GFNY - overall I really like the ride and think it's well organized.
Bought a ton of GFNY gear at the bike Expo and two of the items were defective.
A broken zipper on the cycling wallet and it tear in the mesh on the back panel of the bibs. Contacted the owners right away and they seemed open to discussing it.
They requested pictures which I sent them the same day.
Once I sent pictures I didn't hear back from them.
It's been a week and I have sent a couple of Facebook messages that I know they have read and have just ignored.
This is the truly disappointing part.
I could live with the busted zipper or the bibs having the small tear in the mash but to just ignore my messages not even bother to reply is really low rent They charge a premium for their stuff should be in working order.
If they would've taken care of this or at the very least even bothered to reply to my messages I'm sure we could've come to some satisfactory arrangement.
Overall very disappointing considering I spent hundreds of dollars purchasing here with their logo on it.
Good ride and I may even do it again but I'll never purchased anything with their name on it and would caution other people at the very least to inspect the merchandise very carefully prior to walking out of the bike Expo at GFNY because the owners clearly will not help you out if you get any defective merchandise


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

This is an example of why I never pay with cash anymore. 

If you used your credit card simply call your issuer and expect a refund for the amount in full. You may even get to keep the items free of charge.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Not surprising in the least... the people that run this event are all about quantity, not quality. When I did this event 2 years ago, they ran out of food at the finish line festival well before everyone had finished. Imagine riding 105 miles and having nothing to eat. They decided to remedy the problem by ordering pizzas... how many do you think they ordered? 6.... 6 f'ing pizzas. For $200+

I hope you get your money back or get sufficient product, but don't hold your breath.


----------

